# Arosa Kuln 1954 Bremer Hafen to Quebec city Canada



## BOATCROSSING (Oct 23, 2015)

are you in this picture?

crossed november 1954


----------



## hrhintz1 (Oct 23, 2015)

See picture of " Arosa Kulm ", from Bremerhafen in Nov.1954 to Quebec City,Canada. Does anyone recognize any of these young women ? Where are you all now ?
My name is Helma ( top right ) tall, ended up in Ottawa and now living in the State of Minnesota .
Looking forward of " someone " will write me !


----------



## hrhintz1 (Oct 23, 2015)

Arosa Kulm crossing from Bremerhafen to Quebec City,Canada in Nov. 1954,
Does anyone recognize these young women ? I am Helma on top right side .
E mail me !


----------

